# Saltwater Aquariums



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Just curious how many fellow 2 Coolers have saltwater aquariums? I've had mine up and going since January and it has been a lot of fun. 

You really learn a lot about how delicate the saltwater systems are.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I got a 30 gallon and having trouble keeping fish alive. This little purple fish a "strawberry seudo" and he is a little hellion. I've lost over $100 worth of fish. At first the wife thought it was the Domino Damsel so it had to go. Well the goby died anyways, then the clown. Then we bought another goby and something else, they died. We've since bought another bigger goby, he's holding his own, but still gets harassed if he leaves his corner. I think the seudo is short lived, he might become bait real soon.


----------



## BANGaRANG (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a 110 gallon when I was in college. It was a lot of fun and worth the effort. I got too busy to keep up with it. I keep saying I will get another one some day. I've never had fish, just coral. The colors you get with a saltwater tank doesn't even compare to freshwater. We have a 75 gallon turtle tank now. I don't ever want turtles again! They are messy, nasty, filthy creatures!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

My 125g Reef

Been up and running forever.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

FireEater said:


> My 125g Reef
> 
> Been up and running forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


How many hours a month in maintenance do you have in that tank?


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Not much as it is pretty much on it's on. 

I add about 3 to 5 gallons of top off water daily. Empty the skimmer once a week or so. 

Clean the glass on both sides on the weekends as I have a Lawnmower Blennie in there that only eats algae, he doesn't eat prepared food. So I let the algae buildup on it for him to eat. 

Do a 65 gallon water change every few months. 

So maintenance is low considering, but it is still fun to do. 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

You got a nice tank there! I may get around to a project like that at some point.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks! It costs some money to get setup, but once it is running for awhile and you pretty much have all the equipment, it gets easier and not cost so much.

All info you need to get it up and running the right way, so you don't waste the money is at this forum.

www.marsh-reef.org

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

FireEater said:


> My 125g Reef
> 
> Been up and running forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


Amazing setup!


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Taking down my 180gallon reef,.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Selling livestock?


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ufguy_45 (Oct 13, 2011)

*120 gallon salt water tank for sale*

I have a 120 gallon reef tank that I am wanting to sell.
Has very nice stand all the bells and whistles. Over 800 
Dollars worth of coral. Running aqua illumination led lights
Which are in my opinion way better than mh lights. Sps grows
Like a weed under them. Looking to get 2000 for all equip and
Livestock. Email me at [email protected] hotmail if interested. I have
Roughly 5000 into it.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I had a 500 gallon in wall system and an entire fish room when I lived in San Antonio. I now reside in Houston, and just built a new house in Katy, and planned in an extra drain, and water into a large closet next to a wall where the future tank will go.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

texas two guns said:


> I got a 30 gallon and having trouble keeping fish alive. This little purple fish a "strawberry seudo" and he is a little hellion. I've lost over $100 worth of fish. At first the wife thought it was the Domino Damsel so it had to go. Well the goby died anyways, then the clown. Then we bought another goby and something else, they died. We've since bought another bigger goby, he's holding his own, but still gets harassed if he leaves his corner. I think the seudo is short lived, he might become bait real soon.


You need a bigger tank. It's too hard to keep the water right with only 30 gals. to work with. I had the same problem when I had mine. I bumped up to a 50 gal and it worked much better. Also the Octagonal tanks have problems because the ph is different from surface to the bottom.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I ran one for a few years, but started traveling for work so I had To let it go. 

Realistically once you get em properly set up. (and it isn't stuff you can get from most local fish stores) they run themselves. Just have to appropriately feed, top off water supples and do some water changes. 

But getting there might be 2-3 tanks down the road for a hobbiest. And 10k for a good sized tank.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

*110 rr 200rr and a 14G cube rr*

I'm setting up a 200 long 8' but I currently have a 110 reef. I'm in league city and allways up for a frag swap or buy that "ONE" thing i dont have. 
I've also started wade fishing more.. So if anyone needs a wadign partner let me know. I've off everyday afetr 12 and fridays off all day!!

Old post i know but maybe we can get it going again!!!


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I ran a 50 gallon tank for a couple of years, and by only using local native shrimp and fish like blennies and killifish the cost was very low. It was not as colorful as the tropical tanks but still a lot of fun so long as I didn't overload it.

Then the neighbor kid landed a rock in it after I left it outside to dry after a good cleaning...Grrr...


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry guys, I had lost track of this thread since getting it going. My 29 gallon Biocube is doing awesome (5 fish, hermits, snails, lots of coral). I kept debating on replacing the CF lighting for LED, but I'm having really good luck with the CF (just grow soft corals). I'll try to upload some recent photos in the next few days.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

FireEater said:


> My 125g Reef
> 
> Been up and running forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


That is one nice tank! Congrats


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's some updated pics...


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got quite a few frags. I usually trade for stuff I don't have at City Pets.

These are in my 105g that's been going since 2003.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got lots of these guys, too and tons of frogspawn.


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I had a 90 with a bunch of rose anenome, shrimp and other stuff in it, when I blew my shoulder out we sold everything since my wife refused to help with it, I miss it but I still don't really have time to mess with it as much as I'd like so it's better this way


----------

